# Buy List



## bloupotlood (29/4/20)

Hey guys, so I have a Wismec Reuleaux RX200S mod, and decided to get back into vaping, this is my buy list, will this be enough to get going with vaping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (29/4/20)

@bloupotlood all you NEED to vape is included in your above post...anything beyond that is just part of a WANT and hobby. That list will grow when you want to play with different flavours, wire and tanks/mods. Great list!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir (29/4/20)

Wire brush to clean your coils with when rewicking
I would also add 2 extra spare glasses for the rta.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/4/20)

@bloupotlood 

My only suggestion would be to shop around for prices. Many of the items listed can be found substantially cheaper elsewhere.

If the price doesn't matter to you please ignore this message.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CJB85 (29/4/20)

You dont need the V3 kit if you have a regulated mod (a lot of that price is for the Tab). 
Unless you have a personal attachment to the Rabbit, I am sure you will be able to pick up a similar or better RTA for less than R570?
I'm no battery expert, but I think the 30Q's give you a little more range if you build lower resistances later on?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/20)

You can get 18650's cheaper , see Pricecheck.
https://www.pricecheck.co.za/search?search=samsung+18650+battery


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/20)

Quick de-rail , check this rip off !








* CoilMaster Building Mat *
 Ask a question:   0 Answers 
CoilMaster Building Mat...
More details
From R1 705.00 at 1 Shops
View All Offers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Quick de-rail , check this rip off !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wantitall prices are all super inflated. I bought the same mat for R150 by the way.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

